# DNP and Testo P



## pumperalbo (Apr 27, 2018)

Hello

i weigh around 90kg at the moment and have a bodyfat of 20%,

currently take 250mg-350mg crystal dnp a day, my calories are at 1200-1500 = 90% protein 5% carbs 5% fat

I know a hard diet, but I want to lose a lot of body fat within 4-6 weeks and have little muscle mass because my fat content is too high

what do you mean I testo P take 100mg every 2 days, and keep the calories down, so I lose weight and fat and have a muscle protection.

Or should I better first take DNP until I am at 12% and then use Testo P for building.

What do you all mean?

i use the psmf diet

i will use 8 week or 16 week testo P


----------



## Yaya (Apr 27, 2018)

Testo p.. assuming u mean test propionate needs to be shot EOD  (each other day) 100mg is usually how it is sold. U need to take test if u plan of running NOW.

I'm lost by some of ur posting u sound like a Muppet 

Good luck


----------



## pumperalbo (Apr 27, 2018)

Yaya said:


> Testo p.. assuming u mean test propionate needs to be shot EOD  (each other day) 100mg is usually how it is sold. U need to take test if u plan of running NOW.
> 
> I'm lost by some of ur posting u sound like a Muppet
> 
> Good luck



Thank you

what do you think i should diet and take at 20% body fat testo propionate 100mg, or should i continue without dieting until i am about 12% or 10% then take testo?

what would be better?


----------



## Yaya (Apr 27, 2018)

Buy the book.. Body for life

Don't do any online shit


----------



## Yaya (Apr 27, 2018)

Stick to ur plan of taking testo


----------

